# Rare Mini-Hoe Hydraulic Fluid Recommendation



## zippinbye (Nov 13, 2010)

I just acquired a small towable backhoe, quite similar in appearance to the "Towable Ride On Trencher" that is a Chinese mahine sold at Harbor Freight for $3000-$4000 depending on sales. Mine's a Cricket Tow-Hoe, Manufactured by Ayer's Cliff Industries Inc. in Quebec. This unit is long out of production, and the manufacturer is no longer in that line of business. It's powered by a 5 h.p. Wisconsin Robin gas engine. I have no manual and cannot find any supporting documentation on the Internet. My first major need is a flush and refill of the hydraulic system, along with an attempt to get the engine running - but that's probably going to be replaced with a brand new Predator 212cc/6.5 h.p. engine for $109 - not much more than a carb kit for the existing engine. It's low on fluid since the previous owner blew a hose and shut it down, not to run again until selling it to me. The hose is replaced. Any suggestions on what hydraulic fluid I should run in this sort of rig, since I have no clue what is called for? I have zero experience with hydraulics aside from boat tilt/trim and car brakes and a hydrostatic garden tractor that I've never had to mess with. I'd appreciate any guidance I could get.


----------



## Lou Braun (Apr 13, 2004)

I think that you would be able to use any UTF hydraulic oil in that application. Very likely the original oil was standard ~30W engine oil. A UTF oil would meet just about any hydraulic requirement.

Lou Braun


----------



## zippinbye (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Lou. This rig has been sitting in Las Vegas where humidity and moisture in general are scarce. But the unit is low on fluid due to the line rupture, and I'm not sure how long it sat with the system breached (owner had a new line made and installed before I picked it up, but never refilled the hydraulic system. Given age and those unknowns, as well as the uncertain variety of existing fluid, I'm thinking a thorough flush is order. Can I use diesel? I know it would need at least some hydraulic fuid for pump lubrication while flushing under power; what's safe? Or should I find a way to flush with a remote pump or simple gravity flow-through?


----------



## Lou Braun (Apr 13, 2004)

I would not flush the hydraulic system with diesel. Just run the hoe with some standard UTF fluid and see how it operates.

You could drain and refill later based on how the fluid looks. If there is no water contamination (indicated by white fluid), just operate the unit and call it good.

Lou Braun


----------



## CanadianA (Aug 2, 2016)

*OEM Hydraulic Fluid used in Cricket Tow-Hoe*

Sorry for the delay but better late than never...  The manufacturer used Shell Tellus 32 and not motor oil nor ATF. Good idea to drain fluid if unit sat around for a while. While empty, recommend changing (or at least cleaning) in-tank suction filter which screws into frame directly below the pump. Also change the in-line filter found on the return line under the seat which dumps to tank.
I was very familiar with these units when manufactured in the mid-80's and regret not having picked one up at the time. This in fact is the reason I found this post; I was looking to see if I could find one to buy. I live in the Eastern Townships of Quebec approximately 30 miles from where Ayer's Cliff Industries manufactured these units.
If anyone reading this thread knows of a unit needing some love within a couple hundred miles of the Quebec/Vermont/ New Hampshire borders, I would definitely appreciate the heads up.


----------

